# Photos: South Georgia Island, [yet more] great pics...



## Craig Smith (Jun 21, 2006)

Regulars will remember our photos from Antarctica, Patagonia, and the Falklands from a little while ago.

It's been promised for a while, and it's finally here: Peter's expedition out into the deep South Atlantic, to remote and inhospitable South Georgia.

This is the most extensive write-up and collection of photos that we've put online to date. There are over 100 photos spread across nine pages, so put some time aside and enjoy. Online now, follow the link:

*www.petersmith.net.nz/photos/south-georgia-1.php*










Peter and _Kiwi Roa_ were at South Georgia for ten weeks, exploring a world of seafaring history, ruined industry, and of course largely untouched nature and wildlife. Seals, penguins, albatrosses... The island is deep within the Antarctic Convergence and at the limit of attainable expedition cruising. Peter even managed to do a little damage to the boat on both passages. Enjoy the story and photos!


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic! Great success on your trips!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazing report and pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Capt-T (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing!! Thanks for the great photos of places that very few of us will ever see...


----------



## Craig Smith (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments, much appreciated!

_Blue Water Sailing_ has the print version out now (September issue). Check it out.

That's for the Americans of course, _Sailing Today_ (UK) did their version in the August edition.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Craig Smith said:


> Regulars will remember our photos from Antarctica, Patagonia, and the Falklands from a little while ago.
> 
> It's been promised for a while, and it's finally here: Peter's expedition out into the deep South Atlantic, to remote and inhospitable South Georgia.
> 
> ...


Excellent write up and amazing photos; but how dare you....and I'm quoting you:
"The KEP station is a tiny settlement of just a few buildings, the current ones built or re-built in 2001, and a dock for support shipping. The British have posted representation here since 1909, with a few interruptions over the years - most famously in 1982 when the Argentines made their first occupation of the British South Atlantic territories that led to the Falklands War. King Edward Cove saw mild hostilities during the conflict, with three Argentines killed during the invasion against a detachment of Royal Marines and another during the later recapture.

Really??? Get your history facts checked, that's all I'm going to say.
Not blaming you, that's what those Brits probably told you, so no hard feelings.

Otherwise I really enjoyed your report.


----------

